# unkown option "THRWORKQ"



## 2trill2spill (Jul 24, 2014)

So I'm trying to use the newer libDispatch, http://people.freebsd.org/~sson/thrworkq/. So I checked out FreeBSD 10-RELEASE with svn to /usr/src. I applied the patches to the source, and added options THRWORKQ to the kernel Makefile like the README says. But when I try to build the kernel I get:

```
/usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/BLACKBOX: unknown option "THRWORKQ"
*** Error code 1
```

I couldn't find anything online about how to fix it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

